# Can goats eat ash trees?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We went wood cutting again today, and cut some ash trees. Can goats eat them? I think they can, but just wanted to ask 
Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yep. My goats love ash trees above all else. Lucky you! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! :thumb:


----------

